
Show HN: Voice to MIDI bot - rammo92
https://blog.buildo.io/voice-to-midi-bot-193b83f47d6e
======
matt_the_bass
Will this work with drums? It would be awesome if I could (poorly) beat box a
rythme and get a drum loop in return.

~~~
casper-12
Yes, it does. Have a look at the bot.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Awesome! I’ll take a look when I get back from my current travels.

